# Beached Whale Chronicles



## Andalite (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I started this journal on a bunch of other boards but I'm stopping most of them from now on. 

I haven't posted on this board in forever and I think it's time I come back..I've always liked the feel of this board so I'm setting up shop here 

I started this year weighing 215 lbs @ 5'7. Needless to say, I was fat. I am now down to 185-190 lbs. 

I'm 21 years old and a Senior at Trinity University majoring in Finance and Economics with a huge amount of elective classes in History. If the money paid well, I'd love to be a History major. 

I have been training for 5 years now (6 in March 2010) and I spent the first few doing stupid things. I then suffered a series of shoulder and lower back injuries for a good year and a half almost. 

I then got introduced to the wonderful ideas of shoulder stability, hip mobility, etc by Eric Cressey and Eric Troy. 

I am a strength trainee of sorts...I'm not a powerlifter so I don't focus as much on the big three as some of you guys. 

I dabble in Overhead Squats, Pistol Squats, Deadlifts, Military Press, etc... 

I don't follow "routines". I train. 

I follow templates and the exercises are rotated every 4 weeks. Each block of 4 weeks is one Mesocycle. I am currently on Week 2 of my 15th Mesocycle. 

I'm going to post the last 2 weeks' workouts just to keep this fresh with Mesocycle 15. 

Thanks for reading everyone and it's great to be here


----------



## Andalite (Nov 22, 2009)

*13th November*

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 15 - Week 1*
Deadlift Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

This week has been hellish for my school-wise. I managed to only get one sandwich in yesterday before this workout.​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
405 lbs x 3 reps
415 lbs x 3 reps
425 lbs x 3 reps
435 lbs x 1 rep
455 lbs x 1 rep

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 4 reps x 4 sets ​
Videos:

Deadlifts:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

Good session. I ate like a pig after this workout though...Taco C all the way lol....​


----------



## Andalite (Nov 22, 2009)

*15th November*

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 15 - Week 1*
Press Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

SI have decided to alternate Military Press and Bench Press from here on out. This week I started it off with Bench Press. Next week I will do Military Press and so on and so forth. I am keeping a simple linear progression scheme of 5x3 and my base weights for Bench is gonna be 185 and for Military is gonna be 160. After 5x3, I plan on hitting one or two slightly heavier sets just for kicks.​
Workout:

*Bench Press:*
185 lbs x 3 reps x 5 sets
225 lbs x 1 rep

*Dumbbell Rows:*
120 lbs x 2 reps x 3 sets

*High Cable Rows:*
160 lbs x 8 reps x 3 sets

*Facepulls:*
80 lbs x 15 reps x 2 sets

*Ab Rollouts:*
BW x 10 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Press and Rows:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos

My boy Didier hit a 365 Deadlift which is a new PR @ 140 lbs BW:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

I am swamped with school work this week. I have 3 exams in a row from Tuesday - Thursday. So I am gonna be missing my Pistol Squat workout but I will hit the gym tonight for Squat Day. 

I hope everyone's had a good weekend so far and thanks for reading! ​


----------



## Andalite (Nov 22, 2009)

*16th November*

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 15 - Week 1*
Squat Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

I am kinda overwhelmed with school work....​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
255 lbs x 2 reps
275 lbs x 2 reps x 3 sets

*SSB Squats:*
295 lbs x 3 reps
335 lbs x 1 rep
295 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets
365 lbs x 1 rep
Getting into it...

*Unilateral RDLs:*
40 lbs x 5 reps x 2 sets

*Farmers Walks:*
105 lbs x 2 trips x 2 sets 

*Swiss Ball Jackknife Pikes:*
BW x 10 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Forgot my camera...Really stupid of me.​
Overall Impression:

I am beginning to like squatting again so thats good. 

Have a good week ahead, everyone ​


----------



## Andalite (Nov 22, 2009)

*Today - 22nd November*

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 15 - Week 2*
Squat Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

So...it's been 5 days since my last journal update. Last week was one of the worst weeks of my life. I was swamped with school work and I didn't get more than 3 hours of sleep each night. 

I am going to be starting a new singles cycle for Deadlifts (more on that later) come next Thursday so this week's Deadlift workout was going to be very light. Since I hadn't been sleeping well (or at all) I decided to skip it. I went in yesterday and did a squat session though. Today's gonna be a press day and tomorrow I'll focus on pistol squats. Thats the plan so far.

If any of y'all are interested, my next Deadlift cycle of singles can be found out here: The Singles Scene. I will be starting this come next Thursday (on Thanksgiving Day).​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
255 lbs x 2 reps
275 lbs x 2 reps x 3 sets
295 lbs x 1 rep
Decent work.

*SSB Squats:*
335 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets
This felt SOOO heavy..

*Unilateral RDLs:*
40 lbs x 5 reps x 2 sets

*Farmers Walks:*
105 lbs x 2 trips x 3 sets 
Each trip is 25 feet. So each set was 50 feet. And 3 sets made it 150 feet total. I am underestimating these values though. 

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 6 reps x 2 sets
I really need to come up with a name for this exercise.​
Videos:

Unlike last week, I did NOT forget my camera. Here's my squat session:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

I am eating right and sleeping well for the last 3 days. I did eat decently inspite of having a terrible week though. 

I hope y'all are having a good weekend. Thanks for reading!​


----------



## Andalite (Nov 23, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 15 - Week 2*
Press Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

I was supposed to do Military Presses today but I wasn't feeling it.​
Workout:

*Dips:*
BW x 5 reps
BW + 10 lbs x 5 reps
BW + 20 lbs x 5 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 5 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 5 reps
BW + 50 lbs x 3 reps

*Dumbbell Rows:*
120 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets
120 lbs x 5 reps
I went all out on that last set..

*High Cable Rows:*
160 lbs x 9 reps x 3 sets

*Facepulls:*
80 lbs x 15 reps x 2 sets

*Ab Rollouts:*
BW x 10 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Press and Rows:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos

My boy Paul doing Military Press and Rows:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

Good workout. I cannot wait for Thanksgiving. This semester has gone by so fast. Very soon it's gonna be May and I'll be graduating college.​


----------



## Andalite (Nov 26, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 15 - Week 3*
Deadlift Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. 

I am in Dallas celebrating Thanksgiving with some friends. We decided to hit the gym today early in the morning. I hadn't eaten anything all I was sipping on during my workout was 2 scoops of whey and 2 scoops of dextrose.  

As I mentioned last week, this week is gonna mark the first of a small singles cycle. If you need any info on singles training, please give this a read: The Singles Scene by Eric Troy and Joe Weir.​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
415 lbs x 1 rep (91%)
435 lbs x 1 rep (96%)
455 lbs x 1 rep (100%)
425 lbs x 1 rep (93%)
435 lbs x 1 rep (96%)
415 lbs x 1 rep (91%)
415 lbs x 3 reps (91%)
I got carried away by the last set...I didn't go quite to failure though. My calluses got ripped out in 435 and I lost all drive so I got frustrated with this weight and decided to crank out 3 reps. 

*Renegade Rows:*
35 lbs x 7 reps
45 lbs x 7 reps x 2 sets

*Pallof Press:*
42.5 lbs x 12 reps x 3 sets

*Cable Wood Chops:*
35 lbs x 12 reps x 2 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts and Core Training:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

I haven't been as consistent as I would like to be this month of November. Hopefully things will improve down the line.

I hope everyone's having a great Thanksgiving! Thank you for reading, guys & gals!​


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2009)

Deads for your weight are very impressive.  Checked out the front squat vids.    Excellent form.


----------



## Andalite (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks, TT  Belated Happy Thankagiving!


----------



## Andalite (Nov 29, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 15 - Week 3*
Squat Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

I cannot believe the weekend is almost over. It literally flew by. Come next week I am going to be cramming for finals...Fucking terrible. 

So, I had to skip yesterday's planned Press Day so I merged the two workouts together today.​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
255 lbs x 2 reps
275 lbs x 2 reps x 3 sets
315 lbs x Choke
So...I did my 3 sets with 275 which much better control than last time (I'm pretty pleased with that) but when I took the 315, I just couldn't do it. The bar was up against my throat and it literally choked me. I just stood with the bar for like 15 seconds, got extremely light headed and dizzy, saw some sparks and thought I was about to faint and I racked the weight immediately because I started learning backward. This has never happened to me before. Really miserable feeling. I am just waiting to break the 315 barrier lol....Only a matter of time, though. I am sure of it. 

*Dumbbell Rows:*
125 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets
125 lbs x 6 reps <<-- used straps
I saw 125 lbs DB's and I just had to jump on this. Hahah...

*High Cable Rows:*
160 lbs x 10 reps x 2 sets
190 lbs x 5 reps
175 lbs x 8 reps
I used this new bar which I've never come across before and I wanted to experiment it with it for a bit. It was awesome. 

*Farmers Walks:*
105 lbs x 1 trip x 6 sets
I was toasted after this. I got 2 clips of this in my video.​
Videos:

Front Squats, Dumbbell Rows and Farmers Walks:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

My next workout will be on Monday night (unless something unexpected turns up). I need to focus more on diet. 

I hope y'all had a happy thanksgiving. Good luck for the new week, everyone and thanks for reading! ​


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2009)

Your front squats are really strong. Seems like youve gotten alot stronger since the last time you posted here! Nice work


----------



## Andalite (Nov 30, 2009)

Double D said:


> Your front squats are really strong. Seems like youve gotten alot stronger since the last time you posted here! Nice work


Thank you, sir


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2009)

Andalite, WELCOME BACK MY FRIEND!!! Workouts are STRONG!!! You have improved tremendously, and put some serious size on too!!! Awesome job, keep it up!!!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 2, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Andalite, WELCOME BACK MY FRIEND!!! Workouts are STRONG!!! You have improved tremendously, and put some serious size on too!!! Awesome job, keep it up!!!


Thanks, Archangel


----------



## Andalite (Dec 2, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 15 - Week 3*
Pistol Squat Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

I was not supposed to workout yesterday because I usually take 2 days off before Deadlifts. But, I decided to go in because this November has been terrible for me in terms of training frequency. I've been skipping my workouts like none other. So I figure with all the down time I can handle a wee bit more frequency for one week.​
Workout:

*Pistol Squats:*
6 + 6 + 9 = 21 reps
I really tried to focus on keeping my leg suspended (the leg I am not squatting on, ofcourse). 

*Pull-ups:*
BW + 20 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 40 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 30 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 20 lbs x 3 reps
Total Reps = 15

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 4 reps x 3 sets

*Side Plank Rows:*
22.5 lbs x 30 seconds
27.5 lbs x 30 seconds
32.5 lbs x 30 seconds​
Videos:

Pistol Squats, Pull-ups, Weird Ab Exercise and Side Plank Rows:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

I hope everyone's having a good week so far. Thanks for reading!​


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2009)

Great job, keep it up. I would fall over and bust my head tryin those!!!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 2, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Great job, keep it up. I would fall over and bust my head tryin those!!!


I've fallen over many times...You should check out some of my other videos. I look like a sack of potatoes just rolling over!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 3, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 15 - Week 4*
Deadlift Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

I have had a very relaxing week. Next week exams begin and all hell will boil over. 

It's also bitterly cold here in San Antonio. It's been in the low 40s all week and I hate this weather. One of the reasons why I chose Trinity University was so I could enjoy the warm weather.​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
415 lbs x 1 rep (91%)
435 lbs x 1 rep (96%)
455 lbs x 1 rep (100%)
455 lbs x 1 rep (100%)
425 lbs x 1 rep (93%)
I got 1 more rep than last week with 455 and I think my form improved as well. I am looking forward to next week when I am supposed to do 9 singles again. 

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 5 reps x 3 sets

*Ab Roller:*
BW x 10 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts and Core Training:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

I hope everyone's having a good week! Thanks for reading. 

The weather forecast says tomorrow is gonna be snow day. *shiver*​


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2009)

OUTSTANDING Deads my Friend!!! Weird is right, I'd fall on my head!!!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 4, 2009)

Archangel said:


> OUTSTANDING Deads my Friend!!! Weird is right, I'd fall on my head!!!


Thanks Archie!! And I think you could nail them down if you tried hard enough. If a genetically inferior being like me could do it: anybody can


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey now, don't sell yourself short!!!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 5, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 15 - Week 4*
Press Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is yesterday's workout.​
Workout:

*Crazy Plate Bench Press:*
185 lbs x 3 reps x 2 sets
205 lbs x 2 reps
210 lbs x 1 rep
215 lbs x 1 rep
185 lbs x 5 reps
My friend Paul managed to hit 300 on this. We had the 25 lbs plate suspended from the Blue bands.

*Dumbbell Rows:*
120 lbs x 4 reps x 2 sets
120 lbs x 6 reps x 2 sets

*High Cable Rows:*
160 lbs x 10 reps x 3 sets

*Banded Shrugs:*
Blue x 15 reps x 3 sets

*Cable Wood Chops:*
32.5 lbs x 12 reps
37.5 lbs x 12 reps
42.5 lbs x 12 reps​
Videos:

Crazy Plate Bench Press:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos

My boy Paul hitting 300x1:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

Gonna take today off and then hit Squats on Sunday and Pistols and Monday.. Exams start from next week so I need to put my nose to the grindstone now.​


----------



## Andalite (Dec 7, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 15 - Week 4*
Squat Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is last night's workout. I have such a love-hate relationship with the Front Squat. I love FS and it hates me ​
Workout:

*Front Squats:*
255 lbs x 2 reps
275 lbs x 1 rep
285 lbs x 1 rep
295 lbs x FAIL
295 lbs x 1 rep
Oh man....This destroyed me. The bar rolled forward in 295 on the ascent and I had to dump it. I got the weight on my second attempt though. 

*Front Squat Cluster Sets:*
(225 lbs x 1 rep x 4 minisets) x 1 set
(225 lbs x 2 reps x 4 minisets) x 1 set
Did 2 sets here. Tired the shit outta me. If anyone is wondering: you do clusters by choosing a weight, doing some reps, resting for 20 seconds, doing some more reps, rest for 20 seconds and then do some more reps, etc. I have these two sets on video but I warn you that they are VERY boring because of all the waiting around I did. 

*Cable Pull-throughs:*
90 lbs x 10 reps x 3 sets

*Farmers Walks:*
110 lbs x 2 trips x 3 sets

*Jackknife Pikes on a Swiss Ball:*
BW x 7 reps x 2 sets​
Videos:

Front Squats, Cluster Sets, Pull-throughs, Farmers Walks and Jackknife Pikes on a Swiss Ball. WARNING: VERY LONG!:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

The workout was pretty decent. I am happy with 295 on the Front Squats. The Cluster Sets were really difficult (mentally) to go through.​


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2009)

Andalite said:


> I have such a love-hate relationship with the Front Squat. I love FS and it hates me   [/INDENT]



Does the "it hates me" mean you aren't seeing any results from it?


----------



## Andalite (Dec 7, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Does the "it hates me" mean you aren't seeing any results from it?


Well....in that case...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2009)

HUGE Front squats my Friend, Great workout!!!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 7, 2009)

Archangel said:


> HUGE Front squats my Friend, Great workout!!!


Thanks, bro.


----------



## Andalite (Dec 9, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 15 - Week 4*
Pistol Squat Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

Went in on Tuesday again....​
Workout:

*Pistol Squats:*
7 + 7 + 7 = 21 reps
My form went to complete shit come the 3rd set. I was pretty pissed off about this. 

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 3 reps x 3 sets
BW + 20 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 35 lbs x 3 reps
BW + 50 lbs x 2 reps x 2 sets
BW + 40 lbs x 1 rep
Total Reps = 20
Decent session.

*Banded Bench Press:*
Orange short band x 10 reps x 2 sets
A friend of mine bought these bands so I thought I'd be the first to break them in 

*Renegade Rows:*
50 lbs x 7 reps x 3 sets

*Alternating 1 Arm 1 Leg Front Planks:*
BW x 60 seconds x 3 sets
I got this one video.​
Videos:

Pistol Squats, Pull-ups and Core Training:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

I hope everyone's having a good week. Thanks for reading! ​


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2009)

SOLID workout Brother!!! Love the addition of the video!!! How hard is it to download it???


----------



## Andalite (Dec 9, 2009)

Archangel said:


> SOLID workout Brother!!! Love the addition of the video!!! How hard is it to download it???


I try to make videos of every workout that I can. It's really easy to make the video. Takes me 10 minutes at the most, bro.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2009)

Andalite said:


> I try to make videos of every workout that I can. It's really easy to make the video. Takes me 10 minutes at the most, bro.


----------



## Andalite (Dec 11, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 16 - Week 1*
Deadlift Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

I went in last night got this workout in....I have finals going on this week and the next and I had just consumed 4 scoops of protein and 2 chicken breasts over the course of the whole day before I hit this workout.​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
415 lbs x 1 rep (91%)
435 lbs x 1 rep (96%)
455 lbs x 1 rep (100%)
455 lbs x 1 rep (100%)
425 lbs x 2 reps (93%)
I was supposed to get in 9 Singles but I slept in such a weird position my upper trap was hurting and in extreme pain and my form went to shit....I applied some tiger balm at night but it's still hurting today though the pain has subsided considerably. 

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
BW x 6 reps x 3 sets

*Pallof Press:*
32.5 lbs x 12 reps
37.5 lbs x 12 reps
42.5 lbs x 12 reps
47.5 lbs x 12 reps​
Videos:

Deadlifts and Core Training:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

My diet has gone to shit recently but I am making changes. And I hope my trap heals up. I hate it when I get these tweaks...and I got it while sleeping!​


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2009)

BIG Deads Brother!!! Rest that trap up, funny how smaller muscles come into play and DESTROY the lift huh???

Great workout, love the videos, Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 11, 2009)

Archangel said:


> BIG Deads Brother!!! Rest that trap up, funny how smaller muscles come into play and DESTROY the lift huh???
> 
> Great workout, love the videos, Best Wishes!!!


Thank you as always. 

I did some foam rolling on my traps and some tennis ball work as well. I think it is feeling better but I'm not too sure of it.


----------



## Andalite (Dec 13, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 16 - Week 1*
Press Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is Friday's workout. Tonight I'm gonna go do Squats...​
Workout:

*Military Press:*
175 lbs x 1 rep (95%)
185 lbs x 1 rep (100%)
185 lbs x 1 rep (100%)
175 lbs x 2 reps (95%)
155 lbs x 5 reps (83%)
I weighed in at 190 lbs that morning. I am pretty pleased with this workout. The Press was definitely hard and 185 was a bit of a grinder but I think all this cross-training of bench and dips have definitely helped me. 

*Dumbbell Rows:*
120 lbs x 3 reps x 3 sets
My calluses were hurting a lot after Deadlifts on Thursday and I've ripped some flesh off my palms. So it was very painful to do this exercise which is why I cut it a bit short. I need to figure out what to do about this problem I have with my calluses. 

*Wide Grip Pull-ups:*
BW x 5 reps x 5 sets

*Cable Rows:*
170 lbs x 10 reps x 3 sets

*Lat Pulldown Crunches:*
80 lbs x 10 reps x 2 sets​
Videos:

My Military Presses:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos

My boy Conner Wilson hit a 715 Box Squat @ 18 years of age:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

I'm done with 2 finals and I have 2 left: Wednesday and Thursday. After that I am a free bird lol...

I hope everyone's having a good weekend. 

I went and saw Invictus last night. What an awesome movie. "I am the master of my fate. I am the captain of my soul."​


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome workout, excellent Milli presses too!!!

Half way through your finals... Good stuff!!!

Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you, Archie!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 13, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 16 - Week 1*
Squat Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

I am going to be starting the 4 squat workout this Mesocycle. I dunno how long I will run it but I am going to gradually get into it. This session involved only 3 squat variations but come next week I will add in the 4th variant.​
Workout:

*Overhead Squats:*
135 lbs x 3 reps
145 lbs x 3 reps
155 lbs x 3 reps
175 lbs x FAIL
I am just getting back to doing this exercise. It wreaks havoc on my shoulders and whenever I start doing this exercise after a big layoff (in this case a month or two), I need to relearn it in terms of hand placement. As you can see in the video, my sets with 135 and 145 lbs were kinda shoddy but my form was spot on with 155. Thats because through trial and error I finally found the sweet spot for my grip on the bar come 155 lbs. Too bad I lost it and failed at 175 though.

*Front Squats:*
225 lbs x 5 reps
255 lbs x 3 reps
275 lbs x FAIL
275 lbs x 1, FAIL
I am in a dilemma about this exercise. I tried using the clean grip with wrist straps (coz I lack wrist flexibility) but it feels extremely unstable on my shoulders. With all my shoulder injuries, this grip makes me feel like I am ripping my shoulders out and I don't know how to hold the bar in place. If I use that gay ass cross grip, I end up making the bar roll forwards as what happened with 275 lbs. Also, the safety bars distract me for some reason because they make me want to touch them on every rep. I've spent so much time doing Anderson Front Squats that regular front squats baffle me at times!

*Back Squats:*
275 lbs x 5 reps
305 lbs x 3 reps
335 lbs x 1 rep

*Farmers Walks:*
110 lbs x 2 trips x 3 sets
120 lbs x 2 trips
Finally moved up to the heaviest dumbbells in my gym (which isn't saying much).

*Pallof Press:*
37.5 lbs x 12 reps
42.5 lbs x 12 reps
47.5 lbs x 12 reps​
Videos:

Overhead Squats, Front Squats, Back Squats and Farmers Walks:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos

Also, here is my boy Paul who doesn't believe in Pre workout nutrition who almost got killed doing Full Clean and Presses with 205 lbs:
YouTube - Paul Roa Full Clean and Press 205 blackout.wmv​
Overall Impression:

Decent workout...Time to get back to studying. Tomorrow is going to be Pistol Squat Day.

I hope everyone had a fun weekend! Thanks for reading!​


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2009)

GREAT Workout my Friend!!! I LOVE to squat!!!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 15, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 16 - Week 1*
Pistol Squat Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is last night's workout...​
Workout:

*Pistol Squats:*
7 + 4 = 11 reps
Decided to cut this short today. I wasn't feeling it and my legs were too sore for me to control my form properly.

*Pull-ups:*
(BW + 20 lbs x 2 reps x 5 minisets) x 3 sets
Total Reps = 30
Decided to do a cluster set for this today. I got all 3 sets on video...

*Dumbbell Rows:*
120 lbs x 4 reps
120 lbs x 2 reps x 3 sets
I absolutely hate it when my calluses hurt like this. It makes lifting VERY hard. 

*Unilateral Lat Pulldowns:*
60 lbs x 8 reps x 3 sets

*Lying Dragon Flags:*
BW x 7 reps x 3 sets.​
Videos:

Pistol Squats & Pull-ups:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

Nothing special to think about. I need my calluses to heal because they're beginning to really piss me off!​


----------



## Andalite (Dec 15, 2009)

Archangel said:


> GREAT Workout my Friend!!! I LOVE to squat!!!


Thanks Archie. While I absolutely hate squats, I do know how important they are which is why I do them in as dedicated a fashion as I can


----------



## Andalite (Dec 18, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 16 - Week 2*
Deadlift Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

I am finally done with exams. I leave for my hometown Bombay, India come Saturday afternoon. I am not looking forward to spending 20 hours on a freaking plane....I will workout tomorrow (Friday) and then I'll be gone for 2 days that it takes to travel to India. Then once I am home I'll be back online as regularly as always.​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
415 lbs x 3 reps
455 lbs x 1 rep
475 lbs x 1 rep
455 lbs x 1 rep
I was supposed to do 3 singles. This is the last week of the Singles Training. Next week I begin clusters.​
Videos:

Deadlifts:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

Diet has been super-gay during these exam weeks. I think I've gained 5 pounds just from eating tacos every night. 

One of the cuisines which I really miss when I am home in Bombay is Mexican food. Otherwise, I'm all set to go 

I hope everyone's had a good week. Friday is almost here and so is the weekend! ​


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2009)

Explain the clusters to me.


----------



## Andalite (Dec 18, 2009)

Double D said:


> Explain the clusters to me.


Take 90% of your max or your 3 rep max. I am being conservative and taking 425 which is basically 89 point something of my max. 

So, you take this weight and you do 1 rep. Then, you rest 20-30 seconds right there. Then, do another rep. This is rep 2. Then, rest 20-30 seconds, do one more rep. Rest again and perform another. Rest again and do one more. This is rep 5. 

Then you take your usual break because you have just finished one cluster set. You took your 3RM and did 5 total reps. Now, you will perform ANOTHER cluster set with that same weight. 

So, you've taken your 3RM and done 10 reps in total with it. And you build from there. 

So, in short:
Perform rep #1
Rest 20-30 seconds
Perform rep #2
Rest 20-30 seconds
Perform rep #3
Rest 20-30 seconds
Perform rep #4
Rest 20-30 seconds
Perform rep #5
Rest for usual time between sets which for me in the case of Deadlifts is 5-10 minutes. 
Do Cluster set #2 now.

This is just the first workout of the cycle. With the later workouts you add weight to the bar and try to keep progressing with a heavier doing this exact thing. Or you reduce rest intervals keeping the same weight if adding weight to the bar is not possible.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2009)

Fantastic workouts, and HUGE Deads my Friend!!! Glad you stick to Squattin, they are KING in my book!!!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 18, 2009)

^^^ Thanks Archie  As much as I don't like Squats, I still give it my 100% every time. Hopefully with this new minicycle I've started consisting of OH Squats, Front Squats and Back Squats, I should make some progress in getting back into the groove


----------



## Andalite (Dec 19, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 16 - Week 2*
Press Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is yesterday's workout. I leave for Bombay in 20 minutes so I'm gonna me this quick...​
Workout:

*Incline Close Grip Crazy Bell Bench Press:*
155 lbs x 5 reps
175 lbs x 3 reps
195 lbs x 2 reps
215 lbs x FAIL
185 lbs x 2 reps
This was super hard lol...

*Dumbbell Rows:*
120 lbs x 3 reps x 5 sets

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 8 reps x 3 sets
Definitely a PR...

*Cable Rows:*
170 lbs x 10 reps x 3 sets

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
80 lbs x 6 reps x 3 sets​
Videos:

Press, Rows and Abs:
http://www.ironscene.com/play_hd.php?vid=3511[/url]​
Overall Impression:

Time to go...​


----------



## Andalite (Dec 21, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 16 - Week 2*
Squat Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

So I arrived at 5 am today. I slept a lot on the plane...​
Workout:

*Overhead Squats:*
135 lbs x 5 reps
145 lbs x 5 reps
155 lbs x 4 reps, FAIL on 5th

*Front Squats:*
225 lbs x 5 reps
255 lbs x 4 reps
265 lbs x 3 reps
Tried to focus on form.

*Back Squats:*
295 lbs x 5 reps
315 lbs x 5 reps
345 lbs x 1 rep
365 lbs x FAIL because spotter helped my wrists
My goal next week is to get 315x5. That would be AWESOME!

*Barbell Static Holds for Grip Work:*
295 lbs x 10 seconds Over/Over Grip
205 lbs x 15 seconds x 3 sets Hook Grip

*Weird Ab Exercise:*
This exercise is damn hard to do on a Smith Machine. I just did some static holds. ​
Videos:

Overhead Squats, Front Squats and Back Squats:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

I had a Pizza today. First time in 4 months. My replacement for Tacos I guess....​


----------



## Andalite (Dec 22, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 16 - Week 2*
Pistol Squat Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

Eating too much shit....I might end up putting on a lot of fat if I'm not careful or if I haven't already. I had a Pizza for the first time in 4 months and I followed that with 2 burgers and a shitload of coke. Awesome.​
Workout:

*Pistol Squats:*
3 + 3 + 3 + = 12 reps
MUCH better form than last week.

*Pull-ups:*
(BW + 20 lbs x 2 reps x 5 minisets) x 4 sets
Total Reps = 40
This destroyed me. I wasn't gonna do my 4th set but I decided to anyway. I got Cluster Set #4 on record.

*Pallof Press:*
17.5 kgs x 12 reps
20.0 kgs x 12 reps
22.5 kgs x 12 reps
25.0 kgs x 12 reps​
Videos:

Pistol Squats & Pull-ups:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

I'm gonna eat better tomorrow.​


----------



## Double D (Dec 23, 2009)

The clusters sound interesting. I think Stewart did clusters a long time ago.


----------



## Andalite (Dec 23, 2009)

Double D said:


> The clusters sound interesting. I think Stewart did clusters a long time ago.


Ah. I dunno who Stewart is, sir, but I'll let you know how Clusters go tomorrow. Deadlift Day is after all, tomorrow.


----------



## Andalite (Dec 24, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 16 - Week 3*
Deadlift Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

I was in no mood to go train...​
Workout:

*Deadlifts:*
425 lbs x 1 rep x 3 minisets
405 lbs x 1 rep x 5 minisets
425 lbs x 1 rep x 3 minisets
Ok several things to note here. Firstly, I need to desperately eat better. All I had eaten from 8:00 am till 5:00 pm was 500 grams of chicken and 2 scoops of whey. Secondly, I definitely overestimated my abilities here. I was supposed to take my 3RM and knock out 2 clusters of 5 reps each. However, I have never done clusters on Deadlifts before and they whooped my ass. Next time I am going to take 415 and stick to the plan. Lastly, this is a battle of the mind. You have to mentally go through the set.

*Side Plank Rows:*
Black Band x 30 seconds x 3 sets
Black Band + White Band x 30 seconds x 3 sets​
Videos:

Deadlifts:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

Initially I was pretty disappointed with myself regarding this workout. But then I decided to take this as a learning experience. I've never done clusters before and this gives me something to work towards in the near future.​


----------



## Andalite (Dec 25, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 16 - Week 3*
Press Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is today's workout.​
Workout:

*Standing Unilateral Overhead Press:*
66 lbs x 5 reps
70.4 lbs x 5 reps
70.4 lbs x 5 reps
74.8 lbs x 3 reps
79.2 lbs x 1 rep
57.2 lbs x 10 reps
I am pretty pleased with myself. Got all of these on video...

*Chest Supported Rows:*
180 lbs x 3 reps x 2 sets
190 lbs x 3 reps

*Pull-ups:*
BW x 6 reps
BW x 9 reps
BW x 10 reps
Total Reps = 25

*High Cable Rows:*
75 kgs x 10 reps x 3 sets

*Renegade Rows:*
18 kgs x 7 reps x 3 sets

*Reverse Wrist Curls:*
Some weight x 15 reps x 7 sets with 30 seconds rest in between​
Videos:

Unilateral Shoulder Press and Chest Supported Rows:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

My diet has been spot on today.​


----------



## Andalite (Dec 28, 2009)

*Fall 2009 Training
Mesocycle 16 - Week 3*
Squat Day​
Beginning Thoughts:

This is last night's workout. Kanishk and I decided to hit the gym together. We also realized that over the last 4 months Kanishk has gone from weighing 265 lbs to 235 lbs @ 5'7. Kudos to him.​
Workout:

*Overhead Squats:*
135 lbs x 3 reps
155 bs x 3 reps x 3 sets
Decent stuff. I almost lost the bar a couple of times but made quick recoveries. 

*Front Squats:*
225 lbs x 7 reps
255 lbs x 2 reps x 2 sets
Several things to note here. For the past 3 weeks I have been training in the 225-275 lbs range for Front Squats when my max is 295. I've also managed to hit 295 just prior to this cycle and consistently for several weeks. However, this cannot be credited to my technique: I have none. I have been hitting these weights pure brute strength. And that is not good. Now, there are several things limiting me here: Firstly, I keeping squatting back when I should be squatting down. Secondly: the cross grip I use is bad because it gives me zero stability. The bar is always rolling off. SO, I am going to go back to the drawing board with this exercise, use MUCH lighter weights and work on pure technique over the next few weeks. I implemented this change after the workout on trying to use an olympic grip and I have a video of me doing that. 

*Back Squats:*
295 lbs x 4 reps
295 lbs x 5 reps
315 lbs x 3 reps

*Barbell Static Holds for Grip Work:*
295 lbs x 10 seconds Over/Over Grip
205 lbs x 15 seconds x 3 sets Hook Grip

*Front Squat Technique Work:*
Practiced a whole bunch of short sets and reps using the clean grip. I had Kanishk's expert advice on all this which made the transition fairly easy. Next week onwards I am going to hit a weight between 155 and 185 and really get my form down 100%.

*Zercher Squats:*
185 lbs x 3 reps
205 lbs x 3 reps
225 lbs x 3 reps
255 lbs x 3 reps
295 lbs x 1 rep
I have never done this exercise and we only did it because Kanishk was hell bent on trying it out. I have no idea if my form was right or if the bar was at the right spot. If someone could point that out for me it would be swell 
​
Videos:

Overhead Squats, Front Squats, Back Squats, Front Squat Technique Training and Zercher Squats:
IronScene | Powerlifting Videos​
Overall Impression:

Diet has been spot on ​


----------

